# Best skylines with no supertalls



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

_**First of all**_, this topic bars *any* city with a tower above 300m. (including TV/Observation Towers) So no Toronto, Paris, Tokyo, Doha, Las Vegas, Tehran etc... 
Most people like the skylines which have the exceptional height that not many cities have achieved. However, this achievement is becoming more common as the years roll by. Barring cities with supertalls, which city do you think has the best skyline?


I'll start off with *Singapore

*
A Clear View of Marina Bay Singapore from The Singapore Flyer... by williamcho, on Flickr

and *Seattle

*
Seattle Skyline from West Seattle WA 0O2A1496 by RSPT49, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver









https://www.flickr.com/photos/13181...sR-ryGmAZ-ryLZ1P-ryLpFH-qBVkuX-ryBYd4-rytEgz/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. Singapore
2. Melbourne


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Melbourne won't be on this list for a long time. I think it has 3 or 4 proposed? 

*Metro Manila*


Metro Manila Skyline by eazytraveler, on Flickr


Makati skyline (767x1421) by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Singapore for sure. Singapore has no supertall only because of the airport. if it wasn't for towers, tokyo would be in a similar situation. Panama is also a pretty underrated city, should be second place after singapore. jakarta is out with its first supertall risen over 300m i guess. so manila third for me. hangzhou next, visited it a few months ago and the city has potential and quite some towers out already. After that would be melbourne, but one tower has an antenna making it supertall to the tip, which kicks it out of the list. it's crazy how many cities have towers that kick them out. sydney, chengdu thought i would rank them quite well and then bang tower and out 

#. cityname (est. number of skyscrapers at the end of 2015)
1. singapore (28)
2. panama city (24)
3. manila (31)
4. hangzhou (15)
5. dallas (7)
6. qingdao (9)
7. xiamen (11)
8. philadelphia (5)
9. manama (6)
10. nanning (7)
11. changsha (6)
12. brisbane (4)
13. seattle (4)
14. fuzhou (7)
15. minneapolis (4)
16. miami (4)

edit: for some reason i thought the space needle was supertall, wow was i wrong, so seattle go in!


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

Beirut Skyline 8-2-2015 (2) by HJP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*From Developing Nations*

*Mumbai, India*

Mumbai by DodogoeSLR, on Flickr

*Mexico City, Mexico*

Rare To Be Rarified by Gary Denness, on Flickr

*Panama City, Panama*

Panama City, Republic of Panama by _Zinni_, on Flickr

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

Tel Aviv by night,a look from top of Azrieli Center by Meir Jacob | מאיר יעקב, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires desde piso 31 - Buenos Aires from Floor 31 (Palermo) by santiago.uruguay, on Flickr

*Nairobi, Kenya*

cgc nairobi skyline by qatarairways, on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*
Poland Warsaw Downtown by Smo_Q Dx, on Flickr

*Karachi, Pakistan*

THE LIMITS by S.M.Rafiq, on Flickr


----------



## kmjamal (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful Skylines! The best of all i find >> Panama City, Republic of Panama by _Zinni_, on Flickr and Metro Manila Skyline by eazytraveler, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

What about Toronto? I don't think they have a supertall yet. :dunno:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

:?^^ 
Israel is a developed country, for the past 40 years.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mexico City (Reforma Avenue and Santa Fe skylines) *

*México City - Reforma Avenue Skyline*



Lordloya said:


> Ciudad de México|Paseo de la Reforma.
> 
> 
> El Angel de la Independencia by Eliud92, on Flickr





LANCER. said:


> Panorámica Nocturna Ciudad De México by LANCER., on Flickr





GdlMty said:


> https://flic.kr/p/pvvXoA





GdlMty said:


> Créditos a Jorge Nava.





cocono said:


> Por Eneas de Troya


*Santa Fé - Mexico City*



cocono said:


> Por Cuauhtemoc Salcedo


But there will be 4 Supertalls by 2018 - 2019 


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

skyscraper 500 said:


> But there will be 4 Supertalls by 2018 - 2019
> :cheers::cheers:


oh, sweet summer child... hno:


----------



## Yackemflaber68 (Dec 3, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/Minneapolis_skyline-20070805.jpg
Minneapolis, MN


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

KillerZavatar said:


> oh, sweet summer child... hno:





betoo74 said:


> architect: Fernando Romero
> 76 floors
> mixed use
> City: México City
> ...





mafd12 said:


> ​





eMSir said:


> "*Proyectan torres en la glorieta de Colón*
> 
> Ocuparán el lugar del Hotel Fiesta Americana y donde iban a estar Torres Santander; el diseño es obra de Javier Sordo Madaleno
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^ 
Sweet summer baby 

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

JuanPaulo said:


> What about Toronto? I don't think they have a supertall yet. :dunno:


You should read the opening post again, especially the first sentence


----------



## michi michi (Dec 20, 2014)

The only cities I'm sure do not have supertalls are Singapore and Manila because of the height limit.

*Singapore*


WingWing said:


> SG
> 
> Weekend Morning Singapore by Thomas_Ph00n, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## michi michi (Dec 20, 2014)

*Manila*



[dx] said:


> *Makati by Jay Jallorina*





sdblackshade said:


> From http://travelbyyourside.blogspot.com





808 state said:


> *MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love Singapore skyline :cheers::cheers:


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Not wanting to sound biased but IMO Melbourne has an awesome skyline & it doesn't have any supertalls (not yet anyway).


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
Melbourne has a building with a height over 300m to the tip of the antenna though. the first post even includes structures ans towers over 300m, so Melbourne is out.


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

For my list

Singapore
Manila
Panama
Miami
Calgary





What about penang guys?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ I would add San Francisco to the list (for the time being kay


----------



## PaPa Riddlz (May 6, 2013)

Still here for a few more years 

Melbourne, Australia

Last Light of Day by Phil Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## waldenbg (Feb 2, 2011)

Tel Aviv (though a supernal might be coming in the future)























































MONTREAL


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Singapore, Toronto, Tokyo, Seattle and London off the top of my head.

Not counting CN Tower and Skytree of course


----------



## stop that (Jul 28, 2015)

Jay said:


> Singapore, Toronto, Tokyo, Seattle and London off the top of my head.
> 
> Not counting CN Tower and Skytree of course


London has a supertall, the shard 310m


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

stop that said:


> London has a supertall, the shard 310m


Totally forgot about that you're right although the crown isn't enclosed and the roof is like 250m. 

I'd also add Miami, Panama city, Melbourne, Sydney, SF and maybe a few more NA cities.


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Wait, so antenna count now? :lol:
> 
> Stoopid. Eureka Tower is 297.3m
> 
> ...



Yup, Melbourne should be included, and would be my first choice. Most would be NA cities, as they have the old school diverse type skylines without the supertalls

Melbourne
Singapore
Toronto (if we aren't including the CN Tower)
Panama City
San Francisco
Seattle
Sydney
Calgary 
Miami
Montreal
Minneapolis




Melbourne in the Morning by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

Melbourne Australia by Surrealplaces, on Flickr

Melbourne, Australia by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

Bogotá, D.C. - COLOMBIA.


----------



## thatoo (Nov 3, 2008)

*BOGOTÁ D.C. *

I really love Bogotá´s skyline, i think is very unique.

Bogotá, Colombia #skyline #city #bogota #colombia #colombianflag #skyscrapers #mountains #buildings #sunny #architecture #church #monserrate by nuagazeso2010, on Flickr


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

Cartagena, D.T.C. - COLOMBIA.


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

*JAKARTA*












































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Beijing, China*


My city by Manzi Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

*JAKARTA*




































​


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

DP.-


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

JuanPaulo said:


> *Beijing, China*
> 
> 
> My city by Manzi Yang, on Flickr


Ummm, 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_World_Trade_Center_Tower_III
330m, completed 2010
hno:


----------



## SeattleMountainMan (Sep 22, 2015)

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I would add San Francisco to the list (for the time being kay


I'd add Seattle as well, for the time being... ;-)


----------



## slowmotion2 (Jul 7, 2015)

wowww


----------



## seattleskyline (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah seattle should be in this discussion, frankly i think the seattle skyline is better than San Fran and i would put it in my top 4 in the country.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Dallas*:
Dallas Skyline by Matt Pasant, on Flickr

Tallest building is Bank of America Plaza, 921' tall.


----------

